

Auhors are snubbing publishers, retaining e-book rights - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324678604578340752088305668.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTTopStories

======
johnrgrace
The publishing deal is we'll give an author 25% of what the publishers gets
for an ebook which is 70% of the list price, or 17.5% of the list price, and
your agent will take 15% of the 17.5% leaving an author with 14.875% of the
books list price. And publishers only pay out the 14.875% twice a year. Even
if a guy like Hugh who's sold hundred's of thousands of ebooks gets the same
rate as everyone else. The upside of big publishers is they give you cash
upfront which you don't have to payback, but your future royalities go to pay
down the upfront cash.

Or you can self publish and recieve 70% of the books list price, and you also
have to invest money in cover art, editing, marketing etc.

I currently have a MVP rolling right now to cut authors into the 30% that a
retailer makes for selling a book that will be public in April.

